# commission from ebay



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

my first commission sold thru my ebay listing


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice work. I bet they are happy.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow...excellent!


----------

